# Edging against road/no curb



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

Hey All,

For everyone that has grass that goes straight to the road with no curb or sidewalk how do you edge it? 
Here is a picture of what I did today. I made it as straight as I could, it's tough since the road isn't straight.

I used an edger this time, I've done a string trimmer before which makes it look like crap. 
I haven't done it in a while and you can see the marks where the sand was laying underneath all of the creeping bermuda running into the road.

Is there a better way of doing this I'm not thinking of?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Edging asphalt is tough. Anxious to hear what others do.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

I was thinking of staking a guide line. Make sure it's straight and as close to the asphalt as I can get it (like a 1/2 inch off the asphalt). Run the edger over it, and shovel the rest out.

Wondering if anyone else out there does this.

Lawn is still recovering from a level.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I've been doing it for 15 years at my house as I basically have the same setup. You have to cut it back until the asphalt ends and the dirt begins. Then, just keep edging that, maybe I have been doing it for so long that I've created a groove there but I don't remember having an issue.

I have thought about cutting a straight edge on the curb with an angle grinder and a concrete blade just to make it a little easier.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

Mightyquinn said:


> I've been doing it for 15 years at my house as I basically have the same setup. You have to cut it back until the asphalt ends and the dirt begins. Then, just keep edging that, maybe I have been doing it for so long that I've created a groove there but I don't remember having an issue.
> 
> I have thought about cutting a straight edge on the curb with an angle grinder and a concrete blade just to make it a little easier.


Ok, that's pretty much what I did. I used a warn out edger blade... I'll hit it with a fresh one to go deeper and I'll work on getting the line itself a little straighter each time. There was a little asphalt that went flying but it wasn't too bad.

There was probably 80lbs of sand sitting on the top of the ledge hanging out under the creeping grass.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Yeah, it may not look perfect as it all depends on how they laid the asphalt so it will either take a season or two to get things right or you may have to cut a straight line into the asphalt to get the desired look.


----------



## itslogz (Apr 21, 2021)

Mightyquinn said:


> I have thought about cutting a straight edge on the curb with an angle grinder and a concrete blade just to make it a little easier.


That's a pretty slick idea. I'm sure the neighbors would think surely he's lost his mind now


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

itslogz said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > I have thought about cutting a straight edge on the curb with an angle grinder and a concrete blade just to make it a little easier.
> ...


LOL!! I think the neighbors "KNOW" by now that I have lost my mind. Half of them couldn't believe that I tore my "perfect" lawn up and had dirt for 6 months just to install a different kind of bermuda. :lol:


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

Mightyquinn said:


> itslogz said:
> 
> 
> > Mightyquinn said:
> ...


My farmer neighbors thought the exact same thing when I took out my 2 acre Bermuda lawn for the same reason....lol


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

rjw0283 said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > I've been doing it for 15 years at my house as I basically have the same setup. You have to cut it back until the asphalt ends and the dirt begins. Then, just keep edging that, maybe I have been doing it for so long that I've created a groove there but I don't remember having an issue.
> ...


Same story here. The asphalt was laid kina less than straight, so I took a worn out blade and just laid on it and cut it until the edger went deep enough to give me a path. As small pieces broke off on the grass side, i disposed of them. I have fantasized about digging back 8" or so and making a concrete curb, but the entire rest of the neighborhood doesn't have curbing, so it would end up looking out of place.

The concrete blade is a good idea. Has me wondering if I could fit a concrete blade to the edger...


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Darth_V8r said:


> The concrete blade is a good idea. Has me wondering if I could fit a concrete blade to the edger...


Report back... photos and videos please. :lol:

I have the same issue and was visualizing me running the edger along the roadside with one of my kids running the hose on it to keep the blade from overheating.


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

Redtwin said:


> Darth_V8r said:
> 
> 
> > The concrete blade is a good idea. Has me wondering if I could fit a concrete blade to the edger...
> ...


Hold my beer...


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

I cleaned it up a little better. I didn't fix a concrete blade on my edger but there was plenty of sparks  

The stains/patterns in the road are from where the grass used to be....... It's been a while since I trimmed the road, I used that grass for some bare spots.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

Update on this... As I keep hitting it with the edger, it gets better... It's not perfect straight but it's better than letting it hurt the road


----------



## Hoghead22 (Jul 1, 2021)

I edged mine with a shovel and edging tool last week. Like @Ware said edging blacktop sucks! You did a great job though. Looks great.


----------



## DeepC (Aug 12, 2020)

This is just an idea that popped into my head, so not sure if it's a good idea. I havent thought it out well yet. But what about putting an edgeing material thats straight and back filling the road side with self leveling sealant. The leveling sealant in the big caulking tube. That would fill in the wobbly road side so grass wouldn't grow up through it. Maybe a metal edge or wood edge the same height of the grass. 
Or maybe that's a bad idea?


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

At my old house I had the same issue. I cut back till I got to the edge of the asphalt which was fine for a while but then it bothered me that the asphalt wasn't straight. So then I installed aluminum edging and that worked great. Basically made my own straight edge.


----------



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

Looks really good!! Now that you have it whipped into shape you should be good to go.


----------

